# Mistborn: The Alloy of Law by Brandon Sanderson



## nojyeloot (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh boy, I just came across this and absolutely had to geek out on it. Any Sanderson fans here? I absolutely absorbed the Mistborn Trilogy . Peep this:



> _*Mistborn: The Alloy of Law*_ is an upcoming stand-alone high fantasy novel by Brandon Sanderson.[3] It is a sequel to the trilogy of the Mistborn series (which consists of _Mistborn: The Final Empire_, _Mistborn: The Well of Ascension_, and _Mistborn: The Hero of Ages_), and *the setting of the novel is approximately 300 years after the conclusion of the trilogy*.[3] It will be released in 2011 by Tor Books.[1][4][5]
> The story will include two Mistings who are able to burn two of the metals that were not used in the first three books.[6]


 
Mistborn: The Alloy of Law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 9, 2011)

While I didn't read the Mistborn series, I shall when I'm throught WoT, so kudos


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 10, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> While I didn't read the Mistborn series, I shall when I'm throught WoT, so kudos


 
I think that's a good call. As soon as I heard Sanderson was finishing WoT for the Jordan I looked up a sample chapter of Mistborn. He's VERY clever and his world is like none I've ever heard of. Also, his "magic" system is quite genius. If you like WoT, you'll love this.


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 10, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> I think that's a good call. As soon as I heard Sanderson was finishing WoT for the Jordan I looked up a sample chapter of Mistborn. He's VERY clever and his world is like none I've ever heard of. Also, his "magic" system is quite genius. If you like WoT, you'll love this.



Of course Homie! I think there's a reason Harriet chose Sanderson for finishing WoT, other than Brandon being an immense nerd/fan  (God I love them magic systems!!)


----------



## The Honorable (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't read Mistborn but I just finished reading The Way of Kings and it was so awesome. I was skeptical of Sanderson finishing WoT but after reading The Gathering Storm and The Tower of Midnight I had to check him out. Sanderson has done a great job imo of finishing the WoT series. I've read a bunch of stupid criticisms about his writing in WoT but I don't agree with them. Gonna have to check out Mistborn soon!


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 10, 2011)

The Honorable said:


> I haven't read Mistborn but I just finished reading The Way of Kings and it was so awesome. I was skeptical of Sanderson finishing WoT but after reading The Gathering Storm and The Tower of Midnight I had to check him out. Sanderson has done a great job imo of finishing the WoT series. I've read a bunch of stupid criticisms about his writing in WoT but I don't agree with them. Gonna have to check out Mistborn soon!


 
Oh YES! I also have Way of Kings (day it came out) and haven't touched it yet b/c I'm on my WoT re-read. I'm really happy to hear it was that good. Pumped to get into it.

EDIT: Supposed to be 10 books in that series. nice...


----------

